# Another Nashbar alu/carbon build



## stec06 (Jan 5, 2012)

Been building this up for a month or so using local Craigslist and eBay to source parts. Original goal was to finish under $1,000, but I just breached that with stem and handlebars. Can't wait to finish things up so I can see what SRAM stuff is like:

- SRAM Rival compact crankset, derailleurs, left shifter
- SRAM Apex right shifter, brakes
- Deda Zero1 stem, MagicStick carbon seatpost
- 3T 4GXL handlebars
- Rolf Vector Comp wheels
- BBB 11-25 cassette (came with the wheels...have no idea about BBB)
- Cannondale Synapse SAVE carbon fork
- Cane Creek IS3 headset
- Saddle TBD

Frame:









Rear brakes mounted:









Wheels:









Fork, wheels, and front brake mounted:









Crankset installed:









Overall shot:









Rival lever yet to be installed:


----------



## stec06 (Jan 5, 2012)

Seatpost showed up today:


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

its gonna be a sweet ride built for sure,,


----------



## stec06 (Jan 5, 2012)

Update: Just need pedals and some handlebar tape...


----------



## stec06 (Jan 5, 2012)

/crappy pic


----------



## stec06 (Jan 5, 2012)

Now that I have a better camera:


----------

